# Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Hering?



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Situation für Angler Ostsee 2018 noch unklar.
Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Hering?​*
Bei den Verhandlungen zu den Quoten der beruflichen Fischerei in der Ostsee werden ja nun auch Angler einbezogen.

Gestern (09.10. 2017) begannen die Verhandlungen in Brüssel dazu, wobei man sich nicht einig war in der Baltfishgruppe,  so dass die Präsidentschaft aus Estland (Siim Kiisler,  minister of environment of the Republic of Estonia and president of the Council) einen Kompromiss vorlegen musste.

Im Normalfall gibt es da nach Vorlage Präsidentschaft keine allzu großen Änderungen mehr.

Angler werden immer mehr einbezogen in das Management der Berufsfischerei in der Ostsee.

Dorsch-Baglimit ist bisher noch unklar, ob das bereits im Rollover mit drin ist oder nicht.

Aalangelverbot wurde verhindert, es wird aber an einer Gesamtlösung inkl. Nordsee/Atlantik und Norwegen "gestrickt". Das Thema ist  also beileibe nicht vom Tisch.

Noch nicht 2018, aber auch "in der Röhre":
Lachs sollen Einschränkungen für Angler kommen/verschärft werden, Hering noch keine Einschränkung für Angler, aber 39% weniger für Fischer, da ist klar was kommen wird..

*Grober Überblick:*

So sieht an Hand meiner Infos/Dokumente (Endgültiger Kompromiss der Präsidentschaft, 13 Seiten) aus:

*Dorsch*(ICES 22- 24)
Für ICES 22 - 24 beim Dorsch ein sogenanntes "Rollover" (Weiterführung 
 Quote/Bestimmungen aus dem letzten Jahr). 
Das Baglimit ist dabei noch unklar. 

Da es in den Dokumenten um die *Änderungen* geht, könnte man davon ausgehen, dass das Baglimit dann genauso weiter geführt wird, an Hand dieses Auszuges aus dem Dokument (das ist ALLES, was da zum Dorsch bei uns in ICES 22 - 24 drinsteht):





*ABER:*
Die einen sagen, es wäre mit im Rollover für die Fischer drin, die anderen, das Baglimit würde noch extra diskutiert werden. 

Ich bin da dran, aber Du kriegst von vor Ort 10 Infos von 5 Leuten mit 20 unterschiedlichen Behauptungen. 

Im Dokument steht bei Dorsch ICES 22 - 24 nur der Rollover drin, kein Wort zum Baglimit selber.

Ob das nun bedeutet, dass das Baglimit dabei ist beim Rollover oder noch extra verhandelt wird, ist wie gesagt unklar.



> *AKTUALISIERUNG 13 Uhr 23,* neueste Meldung wie immer aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen::
> Baglimit bleibt wie es ist
> 
> Angler müssen weiter für EU-Industriefischerei bluten!
> ...




*Hering *(ICES 22- 24)
Berufsfischerei 39% weniger, Angler noch kein Baglimit, dürfte bei der starken Reduzierung der EU-Industriefischerei wie beim Dorsch aber erwartbar sein für die Zukunft. Dass es da keine Rolle spielt, wie sowas in der Praxis umgesetzt und kontrolliert werden soll, zeigte ja schon das Baglimit beim Dorsch


*Aal*
Aalangelverbot wurde gestrichen (Artikel 8 des "Kompromisses").
*GESTRICHEN*


> *Article 8
> Prohibitions *
> 1. 	It shall be prohibited for Union fishing vessels to fish for, to retain on board, to tranship or to land European eel (Anguilla anguilla).
> 2. 	Recreational fishing for European eel (Anguilla anguilla) shall be prohibited.



Allerdings soll (schnellstmöglich) ein Gesamtmanagement für Ostsee, Nordsee und mit Norwegen etc. angegangen werden. Man kann dabei fast sicher auch von weitgehenden Einschränkungen für Angler ausgehen.

*Lachs*
Lachs soll auch weiter eingeschränkt werden für Angler, zumindest entsprechend beobachtet, mit dem Ziel einer EU-Einschränkung (mögliche Einschränkung der Angler in angemessenem Context). 
Einige Länder hätten bereits Einschränkungen für Lachsangler, andere nicht, da sehen die wohl weiteren Regelungs/Managementbedarf, was am Ende sicher nicht weniger Einschränkungen/Verbot bedeuten wird. :


> *Statement by Germany, Finland, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland, Estonia, Sweden and Denmark on recreational fisheries for salmon*
> Germany, Finland, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland, Estonia, Sweden and Denmark note that some Baltic Member States have introduced national regulation in terms of a limit on the numbers of specimens (“bag limit”) retained per person with respect to recreational fisheries for salmon. *Germany, Finland, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland, Estonia, Sweden and Denmark will continue discussions on possible regulation on recreational fisheries for salmon in an appropriate context.






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

da isses:
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Ostseefischer-duerfen-weniger-Hering-fangen-article20074578.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

naja, die schreiben genau das Gleiche wie ich, nur ohne die Dokumente/Belege dazu, und auch zum Thema Baglimit Dorsch eben nix (das kennen/wissen die wahrscheinlich nicht mal) ...

Immerhin bringen sie überhaupt was...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

*AKTUALISIERUNG 13 Uhr 23,* neueste Meldung wie immer aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen:
Baglimit bleibt wie es ist

Angler müssen weiter für EU-Industriefischerei bluten!

Rollover hat also das gesamte Paket gemeint.

Unionsparteien, Minister Schmidt und BMEL haben Angler , Angeltourismus und strukturschwache Küstenregionen wieder verraten wie schon 2017!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler müssen weiter für EU-Industriefischerei bluten!



Angler kommen da nicht vor

Schmidt : schmerzlich für die dt. OstseeFISCHER

http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2017-10/fischfangquoten-2018-ostsee-lachs-hering


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

Anglerverräter!


----------



## muddyliz (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...scholle-sollen-geschont-werden-a-1172245.html


> Die Fangquoten für den für Deutschland ebenfalls wichtigen Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee bleiben demnach unverändert.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

Wieso Angelverräter?
Die Frage ist lediglich, ob ich im Rahmen des Fischereimanagements kurzfristig oder langfristig denke.
Wir wissen alle, eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer. Also ist es sachlich durchaus vertretbar, die zu beobachtenden positiven Bestandsentwicklungen nicht gleich wieder zum Anlaß zu nehmen, die Entnahmequoten zu erhöhen. Langfristig wird das zu einer nachhaltigen Verbesserung auch für die Freizeitfischer führen, deren grundsätzliche Beteiligung aus meiner Sicht übrigens absolut richtig ist.
Das Problem liegt nicht in den jetzigen Restriktionen, sondern darin, dass der Bestand in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten mangels hinreichender Regulierung de facto plattgefischt wurde! 
Übrigens lustig: Der Herr CSU Minister Schmidt jetzt der große Verräter, im Kampf gegen das Fehmarnbelt Verbot hingegen als Held gefeiert, https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331758

Na klar war -by the way- das auf die Ostsee beschränkte Aalfangverbot Nonsens. Die Sache muss umfassend geregelt werden. Und zwar schleunigst...


----------



## Hybrid (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

Sehe ich genauso, Grünknochen.

In der Tat sollten wir hier nicht im Stil der Boulevard-Presse auf niedrigem Niveau versuchen Stimmung zu machen und "a la Trump" die Helden von gestern heute verteufeln und morgen mit Dreck beschmeissen.

Nur der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein - und wenn dann Leute mit dem Niveau der Kampagne "Angler-Demo" geduldig dicke Bretter bohren, bin ich mir sicher dauerhaft eine gute Lösung zu bekommen.

Gruß H.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*



> Das Problem liegt nicht in den jetzigen Restriktionen,


Doch genau da liegt es jetzt, und dass die Angler und der Angeltourismus JETZT das ausbaden sollen, was andere angerichtet haben.

jaja, Management der Angler - da biste immer ganz vorne mit dabei, Angler beschränken!

Man merkt, von wem Du bezahlt wirst ;-)))

Dass das aber alles U/nfug ist und Augenwischerei und NUR der EU-Industriefischerei dient, lassen unsere halb- oder ganz Grünen Schützerkumpels immer gerne wegfallen.

Dass durch das Baglimit der Angler REAL mehr Dorsch durch Fischer rauskam (ca. das dreifache) als nur GESCHÄTZT durch Angler eingespart wurde nach dem ursprünglichen Plan, hat selbst Strehlow von Thünen zugegeben und ist allen bekannt.

Ebenso hätte  bei gleichbleibender Quote die Angler ein Balimit von 8 statt wie bisher 5 Fischen bekommen müssen, auch das hat Lars vorgerechnet  und wurde von Thünen bestätigt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331294
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330687

Weil Du doch angeblich "Wissenschaftler" wärst, zitiere ich da extra Deine anglerfeindlichen Kumpels von Thünen mit...

Das alles wusste BMEL und hat das bekommen.

Haben sie dem beibehalten des Baglimits nun also so zugestimmt, sind es also klare Anglerverräter!

So sehr ich das auch, vor allem weil wegen Sportfischerfahrzeuglizenz jeder Kutter der aufgibt, endgültig weg ist und es dafür keinen Ersatz geben kann/wird:


bastido schrieb:


> Jaja, immer dieselbe Leier, Gewinne privatisieren und die Schäden aus diesem Geschäftsgebaren dann anderen überhelfen. Kann man gutheißen, muss man aber nicht. Die Politik immer mittendrin, da ein vernünftiges Fischereimanagement ja zugunsten der Fischereiindustrie nie gewollt war. *Ich sage voraus, dass Angler von sich erholenden Beständen gar nix haben werden, Baglimit bleibt.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

Witzigerweise schreibt der im Kern anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverband DAFV jetzt auf einmal (man erinnere sich an deren bescheuerte Vorschläge letztes Jahr mit Schonmaßanhedung trotz drohendem Rückwurfverbot untermaßiger Fische) , sie wären  auch gegen das Baglimit und das BMEL auch:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...t-beschliesst-fangmengen-fuer-die-ostsee-2018

Witzigerweise ist ja das BMEL als deutscher Verhandlungsführer mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden laut Minister Schmidt , letzter Absatz:
http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2017-10/fischfangquoten-2018-ostsee-lachs-hering

Da haben wohl die DAFVler was falsch verstanden - denn gegen Deutschland wird da gar nix beschlossen, BMEL MUSS dem also zugestimmt haben.

Das noch zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Verbanditen und Politik(ern)..

Immerhin war der DAFV mal fast so schnell wie wir mit veröffentlichen!

Aber im Gegensatz zu mir haben die ja auch nen bezahlten Hauptamtler hingeschickt zum teuren Kaffeetrinken jetzt nach Brüssel (Spahn).

Vorher vernünftige Lobbyarbeit statt jetzt sinnlos Geld mit solchen Kaffefahrten verbrennen wäre sinnvoller gewesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Handlungsmuster der Politik bleiben und sind hier wie da zu verurteilen, alles andere ist Doppelmoral.


Absolut - und das Verhalten der Verbanditen, die mehr Schaden anrichten als Gutes  tun, das ist genauso zu verurteilen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ostsee 2018 noch unklar - Baglimit Dorsch, Angelverbot Aal, Limit Lachs und Herin*

Aus Brüssel von diversen 4-Augen - Gesprächen noch viel Ungutes gehört...

Das ist definitiv nicht der Abschluss, sondern nur der Anfang.

Die weitgehende Einbindung der Angler bei den Berufsfischern über die EU statt wie bisher eigenständig über die Mitgliedsstaaten wird vor allem von den GRÜNEN und Sozis im EU-Parlament vorangetrieben, die Volkspartei (Union etc.) und Liberalen pennen und gehen nicht stringent dagegen oder machen wie beim Baglimit der deutsche Unionsminister noch mit beim Angler schurigeln. 

Weitere quotierte Arten und Gewässer sollen folgen..

Es stört auch niemanden, dass es keine oder nur schlechte Zahlen und Daten zu Anglerfängen gibt.

Und dass auf Grund der Zulassungen die Angelkutter in D endgültig weg sind und keine neue Flotte aufgebaut werden kann, haben die in Politik und Behörden noch nicht mal im Ansatz begriffen ..

Nach allem was ich mitbekommen habe, rechne ich nicht zwangsweise mit einer rechtzeitigen Verbesserung der Situation für die Kutter..


----------

